# Mud Flaps R/S package



## bobbysax (Jan 8, 2013)

*I was told that I can not install mud flaps on my 2013 Cruze LT1 with r/S package. Why is that. Thanks Bob*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

bobbysax said:


> *I was told that I can not install mud flaps on my 2013 Cruze LT1 with r/S package. Why is that. Thanks Bob*


This is because the RS package has a ground effects kit that the standard mud flaps do not fit on. It changes the shape of the bod molding. To my knowledge, there are no mud flaps available from GM for the RS package.

Welcome to CruzeTalk by the way.


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

Dislike!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> This is because the RS package has a ground effects kit that the standard mud flaps do not fit on. It changes the shape of the bod molding. To my knowledge, there are no mud flaps available from GM for the RS package.
> 
> Welcome to CruzeTalk by the way.


I'm sure if GM hooked up with WeatherTech, they could make mud guards for our RS models that would fit with no problem. It's just NOT a priority for GM.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XR: Weren't you going to make some flaps? If so, why not just go an extra step and press the flaps to fit the contours of the ground fx?


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I believe OnlyTaurus made a set of rally flap style mud guards if I'm not mistaken. You could PM him for info on what material to buy and then bolt on, but it would be a custom mod.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Smurfenstein said:


> I believe OnlyTaurus made a set of rally flap style mud guards if I'm not mistaken. You could PM him for info on what material to buy and then bolt on, but it would be a custom mod.


No it was actually ru5ty who made the mud flaps on his RS package



Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------

